# Finally got my 1200 mile service today!



## Divexxtreme (Apr 27, 2003)

So I took the M out to play with it a little. DSC off, S6, stomped on the gas and smoked the Conti's all the way through 3rd gear. Didn't even go past 6000 rpm's! I love this car:thumbup:


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

Ohh Boy.
I ‘m ~ 300 miles away. I can’t wait.
Enjoy


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

Divexxtreme said:


> *So I took the M out to play with it a little. DSC off, S6, stomped on the gas and smoked the Conti's all the way through 3rd gear. Didn't even go past 6000 rpm's! I love this car:thumbup: *


Don't want to rain on your parade, but the manual says you can GRADUALLY increase engine speed and road speed after your 1,200 mile service/


----------



## Divexxtreme (Apr 27, 2003)

You're not raining on my parade. No worries 

The manual indeed does state "gradual", but *nowhere* does it say you cannot floor the throttle AFTER the 1200 mile service. It only says you cannot floor the throttle *before* your 1200 mile service. Also, as I posted, I didn't exceed 6,000 rpm's. That's pretty gradual IMO.

In fact, the only specific rules are (according to the sticker that comes on the window) that after the 1200 mile service, you cannot exceed 137 mph for a constant speed, and you can only use max speed for short periods. As you can see below on the sticker, there are no rules IRT to engine speed and full throttle *after*your 1200 mile service. Therefore, I've followed everything exactly as I'm supposed to and then some. Take care:thumbup:


----------

